# 11-10-14



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Shot this buck Monday evening. Rough scored him right at 133".
Not the biggest one I have on camera this year but considering I just bought this piece of property January 1st this year I'm extremely excited to have harvested something off my own land. 

He was cruising down a corn/wood line, hit the grunt twice and he just keeps moving rather quick, hit the can call twice and he looks but keeps going, desperation time I hit the grunt 6 quick time and he came running my way. Perfectly into my 10 yard lane but didn't stop when I gave him the mmeerrpp. Instead he kept going out to 20 yards and stopped on his own and I let him have it. Ran 50 yards with the nocturnal nock just glowing then it fell out. He made it a total of 100 yards, arrow hit the opposite shoulder I believe. Had about 10" of penetration? Quick track job and a tough short drag but he's made it to the truck.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

That one gets an Atta Boy!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good deer. What type of broadhead are you shooting? I assume the deer was quartering away when you shot him because you said "opposite shoulder". Judging by the blood around his mouth it looks like you got both lungs on the shot. Congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yow! What a bruiser! Look at the neck, shoulders, and how thick the face is on that big booger! You know what I think? I think that might be an old buck that you caught a little on the "downside"! He might have carried a better set of antlers a couple years ago. It would be interesting to find someone who knows how to age deer by examining their teeth. Still, he's a boomer! No way in the world would I ever think about passing on him! Looks like the future of deer hunting on your property is outstanding!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome deer congrats


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im shooting the swhacker 2"ers. As far as the shot goes he was quartering away a touch and i was right about 25 feet up in my climber...had a lack of cover around me so felt like i should go high or go home. At a 20yard shot it was a fairly steep angle and double lunged him. Im not sure how to get him aged but think im going to have a european mount done so maybe the guy doing it might have a opinion


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice job Dustin! I wondered why I haven't seen any fishing posts from you. Congrats!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Swhacker a haven't impressed me for penetration but they impress me by how they anchor deer QUICK that's a nice buck the guy that does the mount should have a good guess by the teeth but I'm sure he's 4 plus. Any mature deer is a trophy in my book and if he's got a rack like that ur in the bonus!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice deer! Congrats


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Always feels good to harvest from your own resources. Looks like there is a lot of potential there, just think how many of that Bucks jeans are still running around that area. Hmmm, maybe more property there ! Congrats, Mike


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! Ya tom the fishin has been set on hold till we get some horns on the ground Now if this weather would just straighten up ill either be back in the boat or pullin them eyes through a hole! I would love to buy the property forsale thats connected to my 17 ac to get me a little closer to their bedroom but right now i got my hands full tryin to get a house built


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

all I can really add is comgrats on your trophy buck.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

as far as aging... their teeth wear is a good way of doing it.. Maybe you can google a chart...my taxidermist aged my two good ones using the teeth

great buck! For someone that hunts partially on public land...having your own land to hunt would be priceless!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a big ole boy for sure. Nice mass and huge body. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

congrats , good dna on your new property


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Way to go! I've never owned my own property to hunt, always thought it would be awesome to harvest a nice buck on my own piece if dirt!! Really cool lookin deer!


----------



## dcnyli (Nov 16, 2014)

That's awesome!! Great looking buck right there!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! 

From the looks of him, he doesn't look like he's missed many meals.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job!! Now that's something to be proud of.BIG Buck on your own land.Looks like it would feed an army.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on a great looking buck.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a great looking buck Dustin, it's even better since you took him on your own property. We will be on the ice before you know it. Buddy of mine shot a monster 19 pt with double brow tines on Sunday in Erie County. Congrats-Ken


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree that it's nice to have a spot of your own. Had my own since 1994...Best thing about it is no one can take it away from you... Well, as long as you make the payments....
Nice deer... congrats


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------

